# Advise - Relocation offered to Abu Dhabi



## juma (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,
I have been search the web on housing web sites on info for Abu Dhabi but could not find any. I have been offered to relocate from Canada to Abu Dhabi for a period of 2 years. The housing allowance is 300K (Dirham, per year) and they pay for my daughters education. Is 300K enough for a family (housing)? We want to rent a low rise, townhouse or a villa (3 bedroom). Please let me know if you have info or can help. Websites are welcomed as well.

Regards,

Juma


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yes 300,000 dirhams is enough for a years rent. 

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds

that's in Dubai, you can work it up from calling a couple of places from there.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Housing is a major problem in Abu Dhabi and very expensive. Many people live in Dubai and travel To AB every day - about 40 - 45 min - also because the buzz is in Dubai. This will change soon. But for the interm - get a short term rental in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

My advice, as one who has been here a long time, is not to commute from Dubai to AD. It is a long dangerous road and the journey can take a lot longer in busy times especially is you have to get in and out of both cities.

AD is a nice pleace to live with a family, but rents are very high due to property shortages. The property market, and rental prices, are not the same as Dubai.

Forget Dubizzle whixch focues on Dubai, but look at the Gulf News property section. A search will give you an idea of rents as well as details of many agents.

GNAds4U.com - Properties

You are likely to struggle to find a 3 bed villa for AED 300k in AD. Most villas there have at least 5 beds and if you do find a 3 or 4 bed one in a decent area, I reckon it will cost more like AED350/400k.

Good luck.

-


----------



## juma (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*Where in Abu Dhabi to rent a 3,4 or 5 b/room villa*



Kansaag said:


> Housing is a major problem in Abu Dhabi and very expensive. Many people live in Dubai and travel To AB every day - about 40 - 45 min - also because the buzz is in Dubai. This will change soon. But for the interm - get a short term rental in Dubai.


Can anyone give me the name of a suburb in Abu Dhabi where we can start looking for rental properties as we are looking at 1 Feb to move in.

We do not want a Flat or apartment in the City but would rather go for a villa a little out of town. Not keen at traveling from Dubai or Al Ain daily.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Any suggestions on which estate agents to use or landlords - please..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Flatflyer said:


> Can anyone give me the name of a suburb in Abu Dhabi where we can start looking for rental properties as we are looking at 1 Feb to move in.
> 
> We do not want a Flat or apartment in the City but would rather go for a villa a little out of town. Not keen at traveling from Dubai or Al Ain daily.
> 
> ...



When it comes to AD, you just have to grab any property that fits your budget. There is a real shortage of available property and prices are going through the roof. 

The journey from Al Ain isn't bad depending on what part of AD you would be working in, but why would anyone suggest travelling daily from Dubai? That is just daft.

Cities/towns in the UAE are not like in the US where you have a defined centre and then suburbia, so please don't expect that. 

Have you done any research yourself? Googled for agents etc?? As advised on numerous occasions on this formum, start by trying the Gulf News property site. As well as listing some properties for rent, it will give you the name of some agents.

-


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys, I am a new arrival in AD and looking for somewhere to live myself. I am looking for a 1 bed apartment and basically there's just nothing available. I don't really have a choice but to live in Dubai and commute but my company does run fast shuttlebuses which means I don't have to drive and that makes a big diference. If I live in the marina I expect the journey to take around 1 hour 10 each way. However, an apartment in the Marina that costs me 150k would be 220k minimum for the equivalent in AD if I could even find one!

I agree with Elphaba that the Gulf News Property pages are the best place to look but don't expect everything you see to actually be available. If you want a 3 bed in AD I would suggest loking at Khalifa which is just off island and about 30 min drive to central AD. You probably won't get a villa but you will be able to find a villa conversion - probably a 6 bed split in to two apartments. Not sure about costs but GNads should give you an idea. Good luck with your search!


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Guys...
I am fairly new in Abu Dhabi......I would never suggest commuting between AUH and DXB as its fine for the first few months but after that ur life just becomes hell...i would suggest staying in AUH and going to DXB for the weekend......but looking at the dearth of rentals in AUH you might just be forced to take up an apartment in DXB....
Good areas for villas are Al Raha Gardens and Khalifa City.....
Apartments are available but thanks to the property agents are usually over priced and they make it seem like the one they are showing is the only one available in the whole city..
good luck!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pokenose said:


> Hi Guys...
> I am fairly new in Abu Dhabi......I would never suggest commuting between AUH and DXB as its fine for the first few months but after that ur life just becomes hell...i would suggest staying in AUH and going to DXB for the weekend......but looking at the dearth of rentals in AUH you might just be forced to take up an apartment in DXB....
> Good areas for villas are Al Raha Gardens and Khalifa City.....
> Apartments are available but thanks to the property agents are usually over priced and they make it seem like the one they are showing is the only one available in the whole city..
> good luck!!



The high prices in AD are not solely due to agents. It is a basic situation of supply and demand. There are simply not enough apartments and smaller (by which I mean by UAE standard - less than 5 beds) villas available to rent. AD is growing and many more expats are moving then even a couple of years ago, but although accommodation is planned and indeed being built, there are nowhere near enough ready to move into.

I would strongly recommend that anyone planning to move there, arranges for their prospective employer to find them accommodation. You also need to be quite clear about the costs of renting. I know of someone who is paying AED 200k for a small 2 bed apartment in the city centre.

-

-


----------

